# Previsão sazonal Primavera/Verão 2011



## stormy (5 Jan 2011 às 00:23)

Bom....
No ultimo ano e meio tivemos uma mudança de varios parametros associados ás teleconexões...
Entramos num la niña, houve um periodo muito intenso de NAO/AO- e agora vamos a caminho de um PDO-...

O periodo entre Setembro de 2009 e Maio de 2010 foi quando entramos na niña, começando a desenvolver-se uma forte NAO-/AO- que levou a uma epoca chuvosa particularmente activa em Portugal.

O nosso Verão foi quente e estavel...com a tipica permanencia de condições anticiclonicas ( notavel em Jul-Ago), e inserção na circulação subtropical/tropical.
Neste periodo houve uma acalmia, com os valores NAO/AO a tornarem-se mais neutros e com a circulação atmosferica  a fazer-se de um modo mais estavel...um exemplo extremo foi a permanencia do anticiclone que levou a que Moscovo tivesse um periodo de mais de 1 mês sob temperaturas tipicas de paises como o nosso ou qualquer pais Mediterraneo.

Agora...desde Setembro, temos estado outra vez num periodo de NAO-/AO-, reforçado pela entrada do PDO- e tambem pela tipica instabilidade da época de transição....
Após tanta revolução é normal que as coisas começem a acalmar...facto alias já notório no que toca á razoavel estabilização da circulação nas latitudes medias e altas...numa NAO-/AO- que tendem a aproximar-se da neutralidade e um jet que se reforça, em vez de se contorçer desequilibradamente como no ano passado.

A epoca que vivemos no ultimo ano e meio está a reverter algumas coisas....desde já a niña e o PDO- vão arrefecer o maior oceano terrestre, e por consequente deverão arrefecer a Tmed global algumas decimas ( eventualmente pouco mais de meio grau)....esse efeito será notório nas regiões tropicais ao longo do proximo ano.
O polo norte, que tem estado quente á custa  de todas as trocas energeticas, deverá começar a perder a anomalia termica a partir de meados da Primavera, e talvez degele menos que em 2010...já que nos espera um periodo de maior equilibrio a partir de meados deste ano ( o jet torna-se forte e as depressões fracas face á diminuição de gradiente termico latitudional)...esse periodo é prova de que atingiu-se um ponto de equilibrio após todo o rebuliço.

A nivel do SW Europeu, eu espero que, finalmente, a partir de Fevereiro se entre numa fase mais calma, com a insurgencia de uma NAO neutra ou +....teremos um Janeiro com precipitação dentro da media, ou pouco acima...e temperaturas amenas...mas Fevereiro talvez já começe a dar alguns vislumbres do regresso do chato AA que nos leva as frentes para NW e traz algum frio de NE

Espero que o periodo a partir de Março seja o de verdadeira mudança....ainda teremos alguma precipitação abundante até Março, com o AA a tomar uma posição a W, o que traria um Março e um Abril com alguns periodos frescos e precipitações proximas á media, especialmente a Norte do pais.

Finalmente, após Maio e até Agosto parece que teremos um periodo quente e seco....a 2a metade da Primavera será gradualmente mais quente e seca e o Verão será antecipado....podendo ser muito quentes os meses de Junho a Agosto....

*É esta a minha previsão nos proximos 6 a 9 meses....um inverno que acabará humido e com temperaturas na média, um inicio de Primavera ( Fev-Abr) com temperaturas dentro ou um pouco abaixo da média e precipitações a começar a enfraquecer mais notoriamente.
Finalmente, o final da Primavera e o Verão ( especialmente o inicio) serão quentes e secos, á medida que uma NAO+/ jet mais forte começa a fazer-se sentir e o PDO- vai reforçando o cinturão subtropical.*

A ver vamos


----------



## stormy (6 Jan 2011 às 00:39)

Estou cada vez mais certo que este Verão, especialmente entre Mai-Ago, será bem quente, ao estilo dos verões quentes dos 80´s ou 90´s...
Isto devido á Niña e ao efeito crescente do PDO-, ´tambem este periodo de trocas energeticas que aqueceu o polo deverá diminuir o gradiente horizontal e portanto enfraquecer as depressões e o jet.

Acontece que a partir da Primavera espero portanto o retorno a um ponto de equilibrio, com a dorsal subtropical a reforçar-se e o jet a ficar mais forte....no que levará a um verão de NAO neutra a positiva mas consistente...o polo a arrefecer e a Europa mediterranea a ter um bom Verão.

O facto de estarmos numa NAO+ ou neutra, tambem pode significar um Outono razoavel a nivel da convecção....já que o jet não estará excessivamente potente, criando ainda com alguma facilidade aqueças tão adoradas cut-oft´s  de Set-Out..

E se tudo se encaixar..após um outono interessante poderemos ter um Inverno fresco...

Mas há que focalizar no tema do tópico..portanto...revejo em "alta" a possibilidade de um periodo mais fresco agora em Fev-Abr, mas um retorno ao calor a partir de Maio devido á NAO+/AO+ e ao pacifico que se manterá frio reforçando o anticiclone da California, ao invés do regime de NAO-/PDO+ que tende a dar primaveras instaveis e um Verão mais  concentrado em Jul-Set.


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2011 às 00:48)

É incrivel a recuperação dos indices de NAO/AO para valores positivos ao longo dos ultimos 10 a 15 dias....brutal

Eu supunha que tal acontecesse num processo mais calmo e gradual até Abril/Maio...com os proximos meses a serem ainda instaveis no que toca aos indices...mas parece que, haja ou não ainda bastantes flutuações, estamos num rapido caminho de retorno á NAO/AO positivas!

A minha ideia inicial para o trimestre Fev-Abr, é de precipitações entre os 60-80% da média e temperaturas por volta dos -0.5 a -1º de anomalia...com bastante incidencia de cavados de N/NW, e um fluxo fresco de N/NW/NE, por vezes humido, intercalado por periodos secos e amenos de circulação de E/SE.

Tendo em conta que tudo se está a desenrolar bem mais rapido que o esperado, teremos de fazer ajustes.....dependendo de quanndo será o climax da situação la niña/PDO-.

Tudo aponta para uma La niña a perdurar até meados do Verão...sendo o climax agora no inicio da Primavera ( Mar-Abr), e o PDO- deverá manter-se estavel tambem durante os proximos tempos.....assim sendo este padrão AO+/NAO+ deverá fortalecer-se durante os proximos 4 meses...talvez tornado a Primavera um pouco mais seca e quente do que eu esperava, e o Verão ( Jun-Ago) um pouco menos quente do que a minha ideia inicial.

Em todo o caso tenho algumas esperanças de que este periodo AO+/NAO+ acabe por enfraquecer um pouco lá para meados de Fevereiro...algo que é normal pois não é costume os padrões de longo prazo mudarem num abrir e piscar de olhos.

Portanto...se este periodo for efemero...podemos dizer que o meu raciocinio inicial está correcto ( até porque eu referi que tais flutuações seriam de esperar)...se todo este padrão se intensificar e tornar-se coeso ( coisa que não acho muito provavel...o mais provavel é haver um pico e depois um colapso da AO+/NAO+...num processo oscilatorio antes de se atingir a estabilidade, que suponho ser por Abr-Mai), daqui a uns tempos postarei um take2 das previsões sasonais ( 6 a 8 meses)


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2011 às 01:32)

Padrão melhor defenido para o medio a logo prazo...com uma grande area de anomalia positiva de geopotencial no pacifico e um grande cavado nos EUA....o anticiclone do pacifico norte empurra o vortice polar para SE em direcção ao Atlantico, e o cavado recolhe brutais quantidades de energia tropical do Pacifico e de parte da zona das caraibas..

Resultado...uma NAO+ mas com uma enormissima actividade depressionaria no Atlantico norte e uma crista forte a S dos Açores...
Efeitos por cá...teremos tempo ameno e com a passagem de algumas perturbações frontais a norte e centro...até lá, teremos tempo anticiclonico entre dia 3 e meados da 2a semana do mês..

Talvez tal perturbação acabe por se deslocar mais para o leste do pacifico, lá para finais de fevereiro ou inicios de março, levando ao establecimento do tal padrão mais pujante de circulação de NW e instabilidade com origem em cavados para meados de março e até abril ou inicios de maio.


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2011 às 15:42)

Como é um meteorologista bastante citado nestes tópicos sazonais, fica aqui a notícia. Joe Bastardi após 32 anos de carreira abandona a Accuweather. Desconhecem-se para já as razões da saída e os seus projectos futuros.



> *Famed meteorologist Joe Bastardi leaves AccuWeather*
> 
> AccuWeather has announced this evening on its forums and Facebook pages that meteorologist Joe Bastardi has left the company after a distinguished 32-year career. Bastardi made no mention of anything related to his departure in his blog post this morning and weather fanatics around the country are now left wondering what his next step will be.
> 
> ...


----------



## irpsit (24 Fev 2011 às 10:13)

Ontem eu registei uma pressão de 960 ao nível do mar aqui na Islândia.

Apesar de em Dezembro-Janeiro a pressão ter chegado a valores de 1030mb (devido ao AA da Gronelândia), desde final de Janeiro, que a pressão tem atingido frequentemente valores baixos. O comboio de depressões não tem parado, é um cenário fortemente NAO+


----------



## adoroaneve (24 Fev 2011 às 19:10)

normalmente quando e que começa aquela instabilidade de primavera / verao??
alguem me pode dizer!!


----------



## Mjhb (24 Fev 2011 às 19:47)

Não sou certamente a pessoa mais acertada para responder, mas pelo que acho, costuma começar lá para final de Abril, inícios de Maio.

Mas há gente que conseguirá responder melhor e mais correctamente.


----------



## adoroaneve (24 Fev 2011 às 19:49)

ok obrigado!!
xD


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2011 às 18:02)

O Joe Bastardi  pode agora ser lido aqui
http://www.weatherbell.com/jb/


----------



## David sf (26 Mar 2011 às 10:38)

Não gosto muito de mencionar previsões sazonais para o verão, tudo é muito complicado de prever. Uma cut -off na Madeira origina uma onda de calor, a mesma depressão uns 500 km a este e temos chuva e temperaturas amenas.
Ainda por cima depois do falhanço generalizado nas previsões para o inverno. Mas cá ficam as previsões sazonais do ECMWF para o verão, diria que agradáveis, para quem como eu não suporta o calor, toda a Europa quente menos Portugal:

Maio/Junho







Julho/Agosto:


----------



## SocioMeteo (26 Mar 2011 às 11:59)

David sf disse:


> Não gosto muito de mencionar previsões sazonais para o verão, tudo é muito complicado de prever. Uma cut -off na Madeira origina uma onda de calor, a mesma depressão uns 500 km a este e temos chuva e temperaturas amenas.
> Ainda por cima depois do falhanço generalizado nas previsões para o inverno. Mas cá ficam as previsões sazonais do ECMWF para o verão, diria que agradáveis, para quem como eu não suporta o calor, toda a Europa quente menos Portugal:
> 
> Maio/Junho
> ...



espero que estes modelos e estas previsões se venham a concretizar tambem perfiro verões mais frescos....


----------



## Costa (26 Mar 2011 às 20:57)

Incrível como alguém consegue olhar para os mapas de cima e ver uma previsão de "Verão fresco"


----------



## stormy (27 Mar 2011 às 00:18)

Quem deseja um verão fresco será desiludido...

O padrão actual leva-me a querer que o periodo Maio-Agosto terá uma anomalia de +1.5º a +2.5º em relação a 71-00...acho que teremos uma anomalia positiva de geopotencial entre os Açores e a PI, com o AA bem forte e aqui pelo Atlantico E-NE.


----------



## David sf (29 Mar 2011 às 21:36)

stormy disse:


> Quem deseja um verão fresco será desiludido...
> 
> O padrão actual leva-me a querer que o periodo Maio-Agosto terá uma anomalia de +1.5º a +2.5º em relação a 71-00...acho que teremos uma anomalia positiva de geopotencial entre os Açores e a PI, com o AA bem forte e aqui pelo Atlantico E-NE.



Só de memória, creio que o verão passado foi o inverso, com anomalia negativa no triângulo continente-Açores-Madeira e tal originou um verão tórrido. 

Uma eventual anomalia positiva entre os Açores e a PI potencia, e muito, a possibilidade de nortada. Entradas de sul como tivemos umas 5 o ano passado, serão muito menos prováveis, a única hipótese de calor generalizado (não esquecer que vento de norte causa muito calor no Algarve) era com vento de leste, caso o AA se extendesse em crista para o golfo da Biscaia.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Mar 2011 às 21:57)

David sf disse:


> Só de memória, creio que o verão passado foi o inverso, com anomalia negativa no triângulo continente-Açores-Madeira e tal originou um verão tórrido.
> 
> Uma eventual anomalia positiva entre os Açores e a PI potencia, e muito, a possibilidade de nortada. Entradas de sul como tivemos umas 5 o ano passado, serão muito menos prováveis, a única hipótese de calor generalizado (não esquecer que vento de norte causa muito calor no Algarve) era com vento de leste, caso o AA se extendesse em crista para o golfo da Biscaia.



Concordo o David, assim de cabeça parece-me que é isso que provoca os Verões quentes e não como dizia o Stormy, mas o queijinho anda-me a dar cabo da minha memória e já não me recordo !!


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2011 às 22:34)

David sf disse:


> Só de memória, creio que o verão passado foi o inverso, com anomalia negativa no triângulo continente-Açores-Madeira e tal originou um verão tórrido.
> 
> Uma eventual anomalia positiva entre os Açores e a PI potencia, e muito, a possibilidade de nortada. Entradas de sul como tivemos umas 5 o ano passado, serão muito menos prováveis, a única hipótese de calor generalizado (não esquecer que vento de norte causa muito calor no Algarve) era com vento de leste, caso o AA se extendesse em crista para o golfo da Biscaia.



O ano passado tivemos um Maio-Junho relativamente frescos...e Julho-Agosto foram bastante quentes pois tivemos uma crista estavel sobre Marrocos, com o AA a W-NW establecendo com as depressões saarianas um fluxo de E-SE e a consequente "difusão" de massas de ar quente sobre a PI.

Este ano espero que a crista anticiclonica se situe nesse triangulo, alias..entre os Açorea e o Mediterraneo ocidental..e espero uma crista tendencialmente mais forte e estavel do que o ano passado ( podemos establecer a analogia com 2008, mas com a crista muito mais para leste).

O AA ficará entre os Açores e França, numa situação que facilitará o fluxo de E conjugado com a baixa saariana...

Resultado...teremos uma crescente anomalia positiva da SST aqui a W a partir de Abril-Maio, e um verão quente com incursões de ar quente razoavelmente recorrentes e eventualmente fortes.

Tal como os verões mais quentes da decada de 70-80, teremos um verão que terá as maiores anomalias positivas na parte inicial ( JJA) e será mais fresco a partir de Setembro.


----------



## Vince (3 Mai 2011 às 16:28)

*Maio/Junho/Julho*


*ECMWF* (Sys3)













*EUROSIP* (Multi-modelo)
















*Junho/Julho/Agosto*


*ECMWF* (Sys3)








*EUROSIP* (Multi-modelo)


----------



## David sf (3 Mai 2011 às 19:19)

Vince disse:


> *Maio/Junho/Julho*
> 
> (...)



Sinceramente, não consigo perceber o padrão que origina um verão quente em praticamente todo o Hemisfério Norte.

Na Europa, parece que o ECMWF prevê circulação de sudoeste, só assim se explica que a fachada ocidental da PI e as ilhas britânicas sejam os únicos lugares que não tenha anomalia positiva da T2m.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mai 2011 às 21:50)

David sf disse:


> Sinceramente, não consigo perceber o padrão que origina um verão quente em praticamente todo o Hemisfério Norte.
> 
> Na Europa, parece que o ECMWF prevê circulação de sudoeste, só assim se explica que a fachada ocidental da PI e as ilhas britânicas sejam os únicos lugares que não tenha anomalia positiva da T2m.



Na PI o facto de termos um Verão mais quente ou mais fresco explica-se simplesmente pela corrente predominante, que neste Verão olhando aos modelos parece predominar as correntes de Nortada e Noroeste ou Oeste aqui na PI ...
Em relação á Europa Central e Oriental a situação de poder mais quente explica-se por uma corrente de Sueste ...
Eu pessoalmente não acredito em Verão muito quente e acho que a temperatura ficará aquem do normal, e predominará as neblinas e nevoeiros na faixa ocidental ... 
Poderá também ser algo mais chuvoso que o normal (aliás nunca poderia ser mais seco, menor de 0 é dificil .. looll
Tal situação penso que poderá dar um inicio de Outono depois algo chuvoso, mas depois predominará o tempo seco neste Outono/Inverno ...

Isto é simplesmente o que acho, sem grandes consultas a modelos, e por isso vale o que vale, é apenas uma opinião !


----------



## David sf (3 Mai 2011 às 22:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Na PI o facto de termos um Verão mais quente ou mais fresco explica-se simplesmente pela corrente predominante, que neste Verão olhando aos modelos parece predominar as correntes de Nortada e Noroeste ou Oeste aqui na PI ...
> Em relação á Europa Central e Oriental a situação de poder mais quente explica-se por uma corrente de Sueste ...
> Eu pessoalmente não acredito em Verão muito quente e acho que a temperatura ficará aquem do normal, e predominará as neblinas e nevoeiros na faixa ocidental ...
> Poderá também ser algo mais chuvoso que o normal (aliás nunca poderia ser mais seco, menor de 0 é dificil .. looll
> ...



Corrente predominante de noroeste ou oeste originam verões abrasadores no sueste espanhol, basta ver o que aconteceu a meio de Abril, com quase 40 graus em Murcia. A nortada só afecta a faixa costeira ocidental da península, e até costuma originar muito calor aí pelos Algarves.

E atenção que a carta de previsão é enganadora. A previsão na PI é de verão normal, não de verão fresco. Portanto, apesar de ainda não termos as anomalias de pressão prevista, parece que o ECMWF aposta numa anomalia positiva de pressão na Europa central e negativa no Atlântico central, e norte da Escandinávia, que origina uma corrente predominante de sudoeste na Europa ocidental.


----------



## stormy (3 Mai 2011 às 23:29)

Eu acho que o ECMWF está bem longe do cenario real..e todo o HN tão quente...é completamento fora.
Já os sasonais Amerianos parecem um pouco mais fiaveis..

Primeiro deixem-me só justificar o meu falhanço escandaloso na previsão de Abril...
É normal que após 2 anos de incessante NAO/AO- haja uma forte tendencia de reversão para AO/NAO-..e eu previa uma primavera que fosse começar instavel e fresca e acabasse quente e seca..ora...Março correu dentro do previsto, mas a ideia de um Abril normal a fresco e instavel ficou "cortada a meio" já que instabilidade até houve, mas frio...nada..muito pelo contrario!

Bom..eu pensava que o jet estaria forte o bastante para criar bons cavados..que para alem de criar instabilidade tambem injectariam algum frio..e o que se passou foi que tivemos um jet ainda instavel que meandrizou e criou sistemas isolados em alitude a oeste...sendo que o frio ficou todo no Atlantico.

Para este mes de Maio preve-se uma entrada da NAO/AO- mais forte até dia 15/18...portanto a minha ideia de um Maio mais seco e com anomalias positivas de 1 a 2º está tremula..

Continuo a achar um cenario logico a chegada de um padrão estavel de AO/NAO+..mas estamos ainda reticentes..
Pode ser que volta esse padrão para finais de Maio...a trazer algum calor...mas julgo que em força só chegará durante o mês de Junho.
E este verão o padrão, para alem da tendencia positiva da AO/NAO tambem terá á mistura uma niña e um PDO-...portanto...mais uns factores que baralham um pouco..

Esta mistura nas teleconexões leva-me a este padrão de circulação no Atlantico:
A situação que  antevejo coloca as depressões do Atlantico em 2 zonas principais...uma entre a Islandia e a Escandinavia e outra no NE do Canadá...com a dorsal/AA entre a Bermuda e Marrocos, talvez dividida em dois blocos fortes, um na Madeira-Marrocos-Argelia e outro perto dos Açores.
Continuo a achar que não teremos anomalias mensais tão gritantes como em Julho/Agosto do ano passado, mas acho que o periodo entre Junho e Setembro será grosso modo quente e seco na Peninsula.

Bom...mas  para já...a chegada desse padrão está a ser feita com alguma lentidão...em parte devido ao colapso do vortice polar ( Stratospheric final warming) e á chegada da monsão Euroasiatica..factores que contribuem para a desestabilização da circulação extratropical.

Podemos fazer então um resumo:

Maio: quente e com precipitação dentro ou pouco abaixo do normal, um cheiro a verão após dia 20

Junho: quente e com prec dentro ou abaixo da media...um periodo instavel para meados do mes

Julho e Agosto: meses parecidos...bastante calor e talvez alguma instabilidade ocasional..

Setembro: quente, talvez instavel a partir da 2a metade..precipitação na media ou um pouco abaixo.

O outono...bom..será algo entre o de 2008 e o de 2006..talvez começe morno e com fases instaveis e acabe mais estavel e fresco...mas ainda é muito dificil detectar um padrão.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Mai 2011 às 22:38)

David sf disse:


> Corrente predominante de noroeste ou oeste originam verões abrasadores no sueste espanhol, basta ver o que aconteceu a meio de Abril, com quase 40 graus em Murcia. A nortada só afecta a faixa costeira ocidental da península, e até costuma originar muito calor aí pelos Algarves.
> 
> E atenção que a carta de previsão é enganadora. A previsão na PI é de verão normal, não de verão fresco. Portanto, apesar de ainda não termos as anomalias de pressão prevista, parece que o ECMWF aposta numa anomalia positiva de pressão na Europa central e negativa no Atlântico central, e norte da Escandinávia, que origina uma corrente predominante de sudoeste na Europa ocidental.



Sim mea culpa era exactamente o que queria dizer ... quando escrevi quando disse a entrada da corrente referia-me á faixa ocidental da PI e nunca como sendo a PI como um todo, e se fosse como um todo arrefecia na parte Ocidental (nós) e aquecia na parte leste da PI !!


----------



## stormy (9 Mai 2011 às 12:32)

Boas tardes!
Estou confiante acerca das minhas previsões, pois o padrão que prevejo para cá adapta-se aquilo que se prevê paraos EUA neste verão.
Quando fiz a minha previsão baseei-me num raciocinio com anos analogos e alguma logica/fisica atmosferica...e esse raciocinio quando aplicado aos EUA dava em algo que está muito proximo ao que os modelos veem para lá.

Eu sei que falhei na previsão de temperatura em Abril...e mesmo este Maio não está bem como eu dizia que ia estar...apesar disso a tendencia geral está correcta!

Eu antevia em termos gerais um Abril instavel e dentro da media de temperaturas..como já disse noutro post, o padrão esteve mais incoerente e portanto acabamos por ter muito calor e o frio ficou a oeste pois foi ai onde todas as perturbações acabaram..

Antevia um Maio cuja primeira metade seria mais fresca que a segunda...e em principio será isso que vai acontecer, embora venha calor á esta semana...algo que eu previa que acontecesse com intensidade somente nos ultimos 10 dias.

Portanto..a base da ideia parece-me razoavel..e se assim continuar matenho a previsão de um Junho quente, com alguma instabilidade para meados do mes, Um Julho/Agosto quentes e talvez  um pouco secos e um Setembro tambem com alguma anomalia ( em principio menor que J,J ou A) e algo instavel.


----------



## SocioMeteo (9 Mai 2011 às 14:33)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes!
> Estou confiante acerca das minhas previsões, pois o padrão que prevejo para cá adapta-se aquilo que se prevê paraos EUA neste verão.
> Quando fiz a minha previsão baseei-me num raciocinio com anos analogos e alguma logica/fisica atmosferica...e esse raciocinio quando aplicado aos EUA dava em algo que está muito proximo ao que os modelos veem para lá.
> 
> ...



Vem ai calor durante quantos dias??? 2,3 dias depois parece que as temperaturas vão voltar a descer e teremos de novo instablidade portanto poderemos concluir já á priori que não teremos um mês de Maio Tórrido eu sei que o Stormmy não o afirmou, mas afirmou que teriamos uma 2ª quinzena do Mês de Maio quente e seca e pelos vistos isso pode não ser bem assim....alias o cenário de termos um mês de Maio com temperatura media sem anomalia positiva e e com valores de percipitação como um mês humido é bem possivel.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Mai 2011 às 14:59)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Vem ai calor durante quantos dias??? 2,3 dias depois parece que as temperaturas vão voltar a descer e teremos de novo instablidade portanto poderemos concluir já á priori que não teremos um mês de Maio Tórrido eu sei que o Stormmy não o afirmou, mas afirmou que teriamos uma 2ª quinzena do Mês de Maio quente e seca e pelos vistos isso pode não ser bem assim....alias o cenário de termos um mês de Maio com temperatura media sem anomalia positiva e e com valores de percipitação como um mês humido é bem possivel.



Segundo o ditado popular, e deve ser entendido como tal, costuma-se dizer segundo os meus queridos e falecidos avós que em Maio " Não há Maio sem trovões nem burro sem ******"  (não posso dizer por causa dos espectadores mais sensiveis).
Ou seja, tradicionalmente e em especial nas ultimas décadas este é o mês das trovoadas no interior e este ano não será excepção, portanto teremos este mês optimo para a praia no litoral e algo chuvoso no interior.
Será também o mês em que facilmente as temperaturas poderão chegar aos 35º mas também poderão existir dias bem mais fresquinhos.
Relativamente aos modelos em termos de temperatura eu não acredito em nada do que eles dizem ... acredito sim que teremos ondas de calor e dias mais fresquinhos, agora no final do mês é que se faz as continhas.
Mas na minha modesta opinião não creio que as temperaturas sejam extremamente altas de forma geral este ano ...


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2011 às 15:30)

Sou um bocado alérgico a previsões sazonais e por norma nem as comento. Prefiro olhar para elas e depois ver o quanto erraram.
Compreendo que haja quem leve o assunto bem mais a sério e que até faça as suas próprias previsões, no entanto acho que o essencial dessas previsões deveria ser mais entusiasmante aquando a obtenção de resultados do que propriamente a "emoção" antes de ainda ter acontecido. É que esse desejo de querermos que a previsão seja acertada leva-nos depois a não ver ou a desculpar aquilo que realmente aconteceu.

Por exemplo, e pegando naquilo que o stormy disse há uns meses e disse hoje:



stormy disse:


> Espero que o periodo a partir de Março seja o de verdadeira mudança....ainda teremos alguma precipitação abundante até Março, com o AA a tomar uma posição a W, o que traria um Março e um *Abril com alguns periodos frescos* e *precipitações proximas á media, especialmente a Norte do pais*.





stormy disse:


> *Eu sei que falhei na previsão de temperatura em Abril*...e mesmo este Maio não está bem como eu dizia que ia estar...apesar disso a tendencia geral está correcta!
> 
> Eu antevia em termos gerais um *Abril instavel e dentro da media de temperaturas*..como já disse noutro post, o padrão esteve mais incoerente e portanto acabamos por ter muito calor e o frio ficou a oeste pois foi ai onde todas as perturbações acabaram..




A previsão de um mês de "Abril com alguns períodos frescos" e não "Abril dentro da média de temperaturas" como ele disse hoje, não foi mais do que o Abril mais quentes desde 1945. Anomalia das temperaturas médias de *+3,93ºC*.

E não foi apenas na previsão da temperatura que o stormy falhou. 
O comportamento da precipitação foi exactamente o contrário do previsto por ele. No litoral norte houve regiões com <25% da precipitação normal, ao passo que grande parte do sul ficou >125% e até >150%.



stormy disse:


> Estou cada vez mais certo que este Verão, especialmente entre Mai-Ago, será bem quente, ao estilo dos verões quentes dos 80´s ou 90´s...



Já agora o que é um verão bem quente, ao estilo dos verões quentes dos anos 80's e 90's?






Nos anos 80 houve 1 ano com Tméd >1,5ºC.
Nos anos 90 a mesma coisa.
2000-2010 não foi 1 mas 5 anos, 4 dos quais >2ºC.



stormy disse:


> Antevia um Maio cuja primeira metade seria mais fresca que a segunda...e em principio será isso que vai acontecer, embora venha calor á esta semana...algo que eu previa que acontecesse com intensidade somente nos ultimos 10 dias.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Vem ai calor durante quantos dias??? 2,3 dias depois parece que as temperaturas vão voltar a descer e teremos de novo instablidade portanto poderemos concluir já á priori que não teremos um mês de Maio Tórrido eu sei que o Stormmy não o afirmou, mas afirmou que teriamos uma 2ª quinzena do Mês de Maio quente e seca e pelos vistos isso pode não ser bem assim....alias o cenário de termos um mês de Maio com temperatura media sem anomalia positiva e e com valores de percipitação como um mês humido é bem possivel.



Depois também há uma confusão sobre o que é fresco e o que não é.
Pegando por exemplo em Lisboa, cuja média das Tmáx é 21,4ºC (71-00) e Tmin é 13,3ºC. 
Nos primeiros 8 dias de Maio tivemos média das Tmáx de 21,7ºC e Tmin de 14ºC. Portanto anomalia de +0,3ºC e +0,7ºC.
É isso que é ser fresco?


----------



## stormy (9 Mai 2011 às 19:34)

AnDré disse:


> Por exemplo, e pegando naquilo que o stormy disse há uns meses e disse hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As previsões sazonais realmente não são fiaveis..é verdade!

Não o são porque quando se antevê um padrão de comportamento da atmosfera, esse padrão em circunstancias diferentes pode ter efeitos diferentes...dai o efeito esperado nem sempre corresponde ao que realmente acontece!

No caso de Abril eu estava á espera de um padrão em que teriamos a entrada de cavados vindos de NW que dariam em instabilidade e periodos frescos, sendo que esses periodos frescos confeririam ao mes um caracter normal da temperatura.
O que se passou foi que esses cavados ficaram bloqueados a W por uma crista que teimava em se fixar a leste da peninsula, sendo que houve de facto instabilidade mas como a zonal não estava forte ainda prevaleceu uma tendencia de bloqueio...e dada a posição dos centros de acção nunca cá chegou esse ar frio.


No que toca a Maio, eu disse que a primeira quinzena iria ser instavel e com temperaturas proximas ou pouco abaixo da media..
O que parece que vai ocorrer é um periodo quente e instavel agora entre hoje dia 9 e o dia 15/16, seguido de um novo periodo mais fresco entre dia 16 e dia 21-22, e depois disso outro periodo quente talvez até fim do mês..

Ou seja..Maio não vai ter uma primeira quinzena amena e instavel e uma segunda mais quente e seca, mas terá uma primeira quizena quente e instavel e uma segunda quinzena talvez parecida com a primeira mas mais seca..

No fundo a soma do mês espero eu que venha a ser compativel com a minha previsão inicial..anomalia de +1 a +2 e precipitação proxima á media.

Agora..aquilo que eu observo nos modelos e que é um padrão que me faz estar confiante na minha previsão, de facto teve implicações diferentes daquelas que eu antevia..
As razões para esse facto creio que estão no periodo anormalmente estavel de AO+ que ocorreu em Fevereiro e Março, que depois baralhou o equilibrio que eu estava a antever para Abril e Maio..

E como Abril tambem foi um mês com muita regularidade da AO/NAO+ agora vamos ter m Maio tambem um pouco fora da minha ideia inicial.

O que me resta dizer é que este padrão actual do ENSO e do PDO/AMO conjugados com as oscilações articas e atlanticas me levam a apostar num verão quente com um junho e um setembro que poderão  ter alguma instabilidade talvez mais acentuada que o costume ( tal como houve em Abril e vai haver em Maio, mas menos acentuada).
Mas claro que se forem ocorrendo alguns pequenos desvios como teem ocorrido esta previsão pode acabar por falhar na totalidade..

Eu não estou aqui para me armar em sabichão, apenas decidi este ano experimentar por em pratica umas ideias que fui concebendo ao longo do outono/inverno de 2010 a ver se resultam

Se não resultarem ou se resultarem parcialmente mas o resultado foi dispar ( o que na pratica é não resultar) pronto...resta-me submeter á minha ignorancia e passar a olhar mais para os 15/30 dias como prazo para consequir fazer previsões minimamente realistas..


Ah...acerca dos anos 90..estive a comparar alguns anos analogos a este nos ciclos das teleconexões da decada de 90, 80 e 70 e cheguei á conclusão que os anos com verões mais quentes desses anos analogos seguiam um padrão na posição dos centros de acção que se podia repetir este ano.


----------



## meteo (9 Mai 2011 às 19:57)

Todos sabemos que as previsoes sazonais dificilmente acertam.Mas ainda assim temos sempre hipotese de tentar prever, com o que temos e sabemos. Assim tambem se aprende,ao tentar prever quando se trata de situaçoes muito dificeis(prever um padrao para varios meses) Por isso gosto sempre de ler os comentarios aqui do Stormy e outros,porque escrevem coisas com muito sentido e bem explicado.
O falhar nestes casos tera de ser visto como o mais normal.


----------



## stormy (9 Mai 2011 às 21:00)

Para materializar um pouco aquilo que referi:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Em vez de toda a estabilidade da AO/NAO que houve, e da entrada desse padrão logo em finais de Janeiro, eu pensava que entrariamos neste tipo de situação da AO/NAO somente a partir de Março, e que ia haver ainda muitos altos e baixos em Abril.
Ora...calhou-me mal o factor tempo...pois o que realmente se passou foi que a AO e a NAO ficaram positivas logo em finais de Janeiro e depois nem fluturamam muito, dando origem a todo aquele calor que houve logo desde finais de Março e á permanencia de temperaturas altas, salvo quando haviam periodos mais neutros, que levaram a tempo instavel e mais fresco, embora ai o factor posição dos centros de acção não tenham deixado o tempo arrefecer muito.
Portanto...a ideia base de retorno á NAO/AO+ estava certa..mas as condições que se vieram a fazer sentir não bateram certo com a previsão dadosos factores que já disse.

Já agora, aqueles traços a vermelho no final, que são os membros do GFS para os proximos 15 dias, apontam para NAO neutra a negativa e AO-...o que significa que a 15 dias teremos temperaturas dentro ou acima da media e a possibilidade de instabilidade de origem em flutuações do jet.

Caso de facto aconteça que tenhamos 15 dias com esse padrão, é bem provavel que o final deste mês possa ver uma entrada quente á medida que a NAO/AO naturalmente recuperarão deste periodo neutro a negativo para reverter para uma tendencia positiva, que sublinho, será preponderante este verão.

Agora vamos ver outra coisa...quando se fala num padrão X ou Y ou na tendencia Z ou W, estamos no campo na estatistica...significa que dado esse tipo de situação da atmosfera é de esperar que na maioria dos casos os efeitos sejam, digamos, A ou B.
E portanto...sendo que isto é estatistica aplicada a um sistema caotico e infinito, é de esperar que pequenas variações possam acabar por causar desvios a essa previsão inicial.

No futuro espera-se aplicar alguma base de fisica nos modelos sasonais ( que dantes eram somente probabilisticos)...essa base fisica dará uma melhor ideia de como vai ser o comportamento da atmosfera dado um certo cenario das teleconexões...mas esses modelos ainda que melhores terão sempre uma base estatistica ( tambem o teem os modelos a mais curto prazo ) e portanto, há sempre susceptibilidade de falhas.

Bom..a minha logica é que passados 2 anos com o artico muito quente e com sucessivas AO/NAO- terá que haver uma reversão...que acontece pois a diminuição do gradiente de temperaturas entre o polo e o equador enfraquece as depressões e faz com que se estableça um fluxo zonal estavel sem grandes meandros do jet ( meandros esses que costumam causar tempo frio e humido e portugal, no caso de cavados ou tempo quente no caso de cristas)
Depois temos o ENSO que está negativo ( La niña), o PDO- e a AMO+ que teem efeitos na convecção tropical, nomeadamente aumentando-a no W do pacifico, conjuntamente com a monsão asiatica, dominuindo-a no E pacifico e aumentando no atlantico.
Tal tem efeitos mais ou menos previsiveis na posição do anticiclone subtropical e do jet.

É com base nestes parametros que antevi um padrão base que corresponde a um verão quente.
Quanto á primavera...o meu raciocinio acerca da NAO/AO esteve bem, mas como houve aqueles factores imprevistos da entrada da fase positiva muito cedo e da regularidade dessa fase, acabamos por ter tido estados de tempo diferentes e com sequencia diferente do que eu esperava.

Agora..parece que aquele periodo de Março-Abril como teve uma AO+/NAO+ tão estavel, será normal que agora haja alguma instabilidade para equilibrar a coisa...instabilidade essa que deverá aumentar quando começar a monsão Euroasiatica, pois é um padrão que tende a causar alguma instabilidade antes da circulação se adaptar.
Já em Julho e Agosto, quando o padrão de circulação no hemisferio norte entrar no "modulo de verão" espero que no artico se organize uma boa AO+ que trará um NAO+ ( são ambas oscilações muito interligadas)  que fará com que haja calor por Portugal, ajudado pela posição do anticiclone em altura, que estimo que se fixe aqui no NW de Africa-Med ocidental.

Em Setembro..havendo bastante calor latente e com o padrão NAO/AO+ a ficar instavel com a chegada da estação de transição, acho plausivel que o mês possa ter algum evento convectivo interessante.


A partir de Setembro é que fica tudo muitissimo obscuro...já reflecti algumas vezes sobre isso e as conslusões a que cheguei foram muito dispares..
Mas tenho a ideia que será um outono activo a  nivel de instabilidade e a começar quente mas acabando frio.


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2011 às 10:56)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes!
> Quando fiz a minha previsão baseei-me num raciocinio com anos analogos e alguma logica/fisica atmosferica...e esse raciocinio quando aplicado aos EUA dava em algo que está muito proximo ao que os modelos veem para lá.



Quais são os análogos que encontraste ? Contava fazer esse exercício nos próximos dias, meados de Maio, que é quando eu acho que se podem começar a fazer previsões sazonais para o Verão com um mínimo de consistência pois até aí é mera voodoo science. Que analogias encontraste ? Anos, períodos, padrões ? Uma coisa que eu acho é que previsões sazonais para o Verão feitas por exemplo em Março nunca poderão ser iguais às feitas em Abril ou Maio dado as importantes anomalias de Abril, e seja qual for o método, tem que haver algum impacto a não ser que as previsões até aí fossem mera brincadeira de advinhação.


----------



## stormy (10 Mai 2011 às 12:12)

Vince disse:


> Quais são os análogos que encontraste ? Contava fazer esse exercício nos próximos dias, meados de Maio, que é quando eu acho que se podem começar a fazer previsões sazonais para o Verão com um mínimo de consistência pois até aí é mera voodoo science. Que analogias encontraste ? Anos, períodos, padrões ? Uma coisa que eu acho é que previsões sazonais para o Verão feitas por exemplo em Março nunca poderão ser iguais às feitas em Abril ou Maio dado as importantes anomalias de Abril, e seja qual for o método, tem que haver algum impacto a não ser que as previsões até aí fossem mera brincadeira de advinhação.



Sim vince, agora tendo em conta que a primavera correu como correu, é normal que haja um desvio em relação ao padrão actual.

Anos analogos achei alguns, é só procurares anos com PDO-/niña, AMO+ sendo que nos anteriores 2 anos houve um el niño e uma NAO/AO tendencialmente negativa.
Encontrei analogos desde 1950 para a frente...quantos? olha uns 8 ou 9 assim mais relevantes, mas sinceramente já não sei quais foram..desculpa mas fiz essa pesquisa em janeiro e depois esqueci-me..mas é só procurares segundo estes parametros que referi.

Depois tenho seguido tanto o blog do bastardi como o CPC e tenho pegado nas ideias mais consistentes para tentar depois fazer o raciocinio para o padrão.

Acerca de agora vires a ter uma situação diferente para o verão dado que a primavera acabou por correr diferentemente do esperado...o padrão base das teleconexões em principio manter-se-há identico...portanto a base está lá..
Agora..numa escala menos global, sabendo que houve desvios a essa tendencia mas de caracter mais local, há que ir vendo como essas mudanças vão afectar todo o equilibrio do padrão base.

Na minha opinião as minhas previsões falharam no que toca a essas situações na escala mais pequena...sendo que o padrão geral está mais ou menos dentro do esperado.
Estou algo confiante pois tanto o bastardi como o CPC ( CFS model) estão razoavelmente "na minha onda"...mas claro que tendo em conta os desvios que houve talvez possa haver um reajuste do padrão que leve a modificações no longo prazo.
Mas de modo geral creio que a minha ideia poderá estar razoavel


----------



## Vince (10 Mai 2011 às 12:39)

stormy disse:


> Anos analogos achei alguns, é só procurares anos com PDO-/niña, AMO+ sendo que nos anteriores 2 anos houve um el niño e uma NAO/AO tendencialmente negativa.



Mas quais foram então os anos análogos ? Este tópico só vale a pena se der para discutir e comparar coisas concretas. Mesmo que dê tudo errado vale sempre a pena se soubermos a fundamentação e mesmo dando tudo errado, aprendemos sempre algo mais. 

O ano passado fiz algumas analogias do Verão ser como 1998 se não estou em erro, e expliquei as analogias que me levavam a dizer isso, acabou por não ser como esperava, foi mais quente ainda. 

Aquilo que peço é que quando tentamos fazer este exercício quase impossível de fazer previsões sazonais que ao menos mostremos a todos o que nos leva a dizer uma coisa ou outra, e não certo uso/refúgio de palavras ambíguas onde cabe quase tudo.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mai 2011 às 16:44)

stormy disse:


> Ok vince..dá-me uns minutos..lol
> Os analogos mais fortes foram 1973/1988/1984 e 85/ 1998.
> O melhor de todos é 1973.
> 
> ...



Já agora esclarece o pessoal sobre quais foram as caracteristicas dinâmicas da atmosfera, a posição do AA, as correntes predominantes,  e as teleconexões e suas caracteristicas que se verificaram na altura, porque todos gostamos de aprender um bocado !!
Cumprimentos


----------



## stormy (10 Mai 2011 às 17:48)

stormy disse:


> Ok vince..dá-me uns minutos..lol
> Os analogos mais fortes foram 1973/1988/1984 e 85/ 1998.
> O melhor de todos é 1973.
> 
> ...



ATENÇÃO!
Eu estava distraido e apontei os anos errados...estava á procura de periodos de grande transição entre um forte el niño e uma forte la niña.
E em vez de apontar o ano a seguir a esse ano de trasição apontei o proprio ano em que se deu a passagem do ENSO+ para o ENSO-...e este ano é já o ano seguinte á passagem para la niña ( deu-se na primavera de 2010).

Portanto os anos analogos são:
1949
1964
1973
1974
1988/9
1999

Com enfase 1999, 1989, 1974 e 1949.


Peço desculpa por esta falha...

Bom...Aurelio, os padrões atmosfericos são o que resulta da interacção entre um padrão base establecido pelas teleconexões e todo o conjunto de anomalias que leva a que a posição dos anticiclones e depressões tenda a fixar-se num certo ponto.

Um exemplo, durante a la niña há pouca atividade convectiva no pacifico oriental, isso leva ao enfraquecimento do jet subtropical e ao establecimento de bloqueios no pacifico...normalmente os efeitos são a formação de um anticiclone perto do hawai ( formação não...a intensificação) e outro no S dos estados unidos...este mesmo padrão é fortalecido pelo PDO-
Tambem este tipo de sinoptica no pacifico W tende a deslocar a baixa das ilhas aleutas para SW.

Agora, pegando nesta "imagem" em que tens uma depressão localizada entre o alasca e o japão, um anticiclone entre o hawai e o canadá e outro anticiclone no sul dos EUA, podes tentar "adivinhar" quais vão ser as posições dos outros centros de pressão á volta do pacifico.

E pronto..depois é só aplicar outras teleconexões ou padrões sinopticos como o regime monsónico, a AMO, a NAO, a AO, etc e consegues formar um padrão geral para o hemisferio norte.


----------



## TaviraMan (10 Mai 2011 às 18:58)

Boas

Nem imaginava que os padrões meteorologicos fossem dependentes de tantas influencias!! Grande matéria 

Mas agora que falamos sobre padrões atmosfericos estava curioso para saber quais foram as combinações ou o padrão que causou a seca do Inverno 2005, isso poderá repetir-se?

Desculpem se este não for o sitio adequado ou se existir já algum topico em aberto sobre o assunto, movam o post.


----------



## fmds (10 Mai 2011 às 21:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Concordo o David, assim de cabeça parece-me que é isso que provoca os Verões quentes e não como dizia o Stormy, mas o queijinho anda-me a dar cabo da minha memória e já não me recordo !!



Pois pois, mas nao se esqueçam do aquecimento global e uma coisa muito importante que me deixou maluco !!!!!! A TEMPERATURA MAIS BAIXA DE 2011 (ate agora) FORAM DE 6.7 GRAUS CELCIUS A 10/JAN/11 E A MAIS ALTA 35.4 A 11/ABR/11 ( dados de lisboa e claro que em bragrança viseu penhas douradas as temperaturas chegaram a vontade aos 8 graus negativos...)

BEJA- MAIS BAIXA 5.8 GRAUS CELCIUS 8/JAN/11 MAIS ALTA 37.0 GRAUS CELCIUS A 13/ABR/11 hoje beja tambem bateu um recorde atingiu os 35.1 graus celcius

precipitação em mm durante todo o 2011 - 340mm precipitação prevista desde 1 jan ate 30 abr 276mm anomalia - existente | grau  - Medio alta


----------



## stormy (11 Mai 2011 às 12:05)

Bom..esta discussão toda levou-me a voltar a pensar em toda a minha ideia para o verão...de facto pus em causa algumas ideias que tinha.

Bom...como ideia principal continuo a achas que vamos ter um verão quente, tanto JJA como JAS, com anomalias que penso que podem chegar ou ultrapassar o patamar dos +1.5º.

Tambem a posição dos centros de acção me parece razoavel...a minha ideia inicial reforçava a intnsidade da dorsal Atlantica-Africana, que teria dois nucleos principais, um no NW de Africa e outro perto ou a W dos Açores.

Tendo em conta que a Primavera mostrou-se diferente da minha ideia inicial...sendo essa a razão para que muitos de vós tenham duvidado da minha previsão ( é assim que o espirito cientifico funciona...com erros e duvidas  ) tentei perceber melhor as razões da falha.

Assim sendo cheguei a algumas conclusões...o padrão base que eu previ estava mais ou menos certo, mas foi a posição exata dos centros de acção que levaram ao erro.
As razões para isso a meu ver estão naquele periodo após Fevereiro em que houve uma forte tendencia positiva da AO e que influenciou a NAO a ficar tambem neutra a positiva mais cedo do que eu esperava.

Tambem a dorsal Africana esteve mais intensa.

Assim sendo, transpondo isto para o verão, fiz algumas modificações.

Estou em duvida façe ao facto de Julho e Agosto serem tão secos como anteriormente pensava...e acho que Junho poderá manter estas tendencias convectivas.

Portanto..o verão será quente..mas talvez não seja assim tão seco.

Resumo final para o geral do pais:
*Junho- Anomalia de +1º a +1.5º precipitação nos 60 a 100%
Julho e Agosto- Anomalia de +1º a +2.5º precipitação nos 40 a 60% 
Setembro- Anomalia de +1º precipitação 60 a 110%*
A ideia para om Outono mantem-se...inicio ameno e algo chuvoso, final mais seco e fresco.

E pronto...agora logo se verá..


----------



## SocioMeteo (12 Mai 2011 às 15:46)

Com todo o respeito para as opiniões baseadas em dados cientificos muitos dos quais não tenho sequer de momento a capacidade dos interpertar e compreender relativo as previsões sazonais acabo por ter uma opinião muito própria, ou seja, penso que estão um pouco ao nivel dos debates politicos ou de futebol, ou seja, influenciados pelas nossas perferencias pessoais, se formos alguem que gosta mais de tempo fresco e temperaturas frescas iremos procurar uma serie de modelos padrões escolas cientificas que prevejam um verão mais fresco, se formos alguem que goste deseje muito calor e bater records vamos procurar uma serie de modelos,padrões e escolas cientificas que vão de encontro a esse desejo a essa vontade pessoal e penso que existem sempre previsões bem fundamentadas para todos os cenários.


----------



## meteo (12 Mai 2011 às 16:16)

SocioMeteo,nem tudo se resume aos gostos pelo calor e frio.Ha muito mais para alem disso,o querer ser realista utilizando dados cientificos,querer aprender Meteorologia, o querer jogar com variaveis meteorologicas e o saber e ver se mais tarde tal se concretiza ou nao, etc etc 
O gosto pelo calor e frio,nao anda na cabeça de toda a gente quando se trata de Meteorologia


----------



## stormy (12 Mai 2011 às 22:41)

Sociometeo...isto das sazonais não é nem adivinhação nem "whiscasting"..é uma questão de analise de padrões como o ENSO..

Vejamos o MEI para os ultimos 51 anos:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O ultimo ciclo foi entre 2006 e agora 2011...passamos de uma situação neutra para um forte el niño, depois reverteu para la niña em 09/10 e agora caminhamos para uma fase mais neutra.

Anos analogos...por exemplo referentes ao ENSO, são todos aqueles que, como 2011, tiveram um background do comportamento do ENSO similar..

Anos em que estavamos em fase la niña após nos dois anos anteriores se ter passado de um niño para uma niña.

O ENSO como grande impactador no comportamento da atmosfera, é como tal um dos grandes padrões a ter em conta para o comportamento da atmosfera...e anos com comportmentos do ENSO similares teem geralmente comportamentos da atmosfera similares.

Há muitos mais indices...e os anos com mais indices compativeis serão anos analogos a um determidado ano que compartilha com esses anos indices iguais.

Um exemplo rapido..se olharmos para o ciclo de 87-89, vemos que havia um el niño forte, que reverteu para la niña e que em 89 começou a entrar em neutro...um padrão similar a 2011, portanto, 89 é analogo de 2011 em termos do ENSO.

Agora..há diferenças...apesar da amplitude do ciclo ser similar, o ciclo de 87-89 teve uma fase positiva ( niño) muito mais forte...isso trará consequencias algo diferentes daquelas que se esperam para este ano.
Apesar de tudo o ano de 89 compartilha bastantes pontos em comum com 2011, noutros ciclos, como o PDO, a AMO e as oscilações articas..portanto até é um bom analogo...



Meteo..eu tambem curto outras areas da meteo..principalmente eventos de grande calor ou frio, temporais atlanticos..trovoadas..hehe
Mas achon que a parte de previsão...especialmente as sazonais, teem um grande interesse..analisar os pormenores...raciocionar acerca de como a atmosfera se vai adaptar a situações novas..é giro


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2011 às 20:40)

Tenho muitas reservas ao próximo Verão, acredito num Verão mais fresco do que o ano passado, não é muito normal tantos dias de corrente de leste como temos tido em Abril e Maio. A previsão que eu faço é que seja um Verão com temperaturas superiores ao normal com uma anomalia de +0.5ºC a +1.0ºC, mais do que isso tenho muitas dúvidas.

A previsão do ECMWF para o Verão é bastante animadora quer a trimestral quer a mensal. Na mensal, o mês mais quente será Julho com anomalia de +1.0ºC, enquanto Junho e Julho são meses com anomalia entre 0ºC e 0.5ºC em relação à normal, por isso, será um Verão normal a quente, mas não escaldante como foi o ano passado.

Os mapas mensais não os tenho, mas na universidade consigo ter acesso a eles, mas é impossível copiar que estão protegidos com um código de segurança que não permite copiar as imagens.


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Mai 2011 às 12:32)

vem ai muita agua ou seja muita percipitação para esta semana para a região da Grande Lisboa, teremos concerteza um mês de Maio humido bem como um final do Mês com temperaturas mais frescas e baixas,espero que o mês de Junho traga supresas e poucos episodios de calor.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2011 às 13:21)

SocioMeteo disse:


> vem ai muita agua ou seja muita percipitação para esta semana para a região da Grande Lisboa, teremos concerteza um mês de Maio humido bem como um final do Mês com temperaturas mais frescas e baixas,espero que o mês de Junho traga supresas e poucos episodios de calor.



Precipitação em forma de aguaceiros e trovoadas. Todos sabemos a sua imprevisibilidade e selecção que se pode traduzir num nada/ num tudo ao lado. Mas também estou confiante que teremos sorte.
Quando a temperaturas, continuo muito céptico.
Há uma semana também se previam 2-3 dias de calor e no entanto estamos de novo em onda de calor.
Em Lisboa, a primeira quinzena do mês de Maio acabou com uma anomalia de +3,6ºC na temperatura máxima e +2,7ºC na temperatura mínima.
Dado que pelo menos até dia 23 a temperatura dever-se-à manter acima do normal, dificilmente Maio será um mês fresco, ou mesmo normal.


----------



## Vince (18 Mai 2011 às 15:43)

*Junho/Julho/Agosto*


*ECMWF* (Sys3)















*EUROSIP* (Multi-modelo)
















*Verões 1980-2010*


----------



## David sf (21 Mai 2011 às 12:05)

Complementando a previsão sazonal do ECMWF de Maio:

- Anomalia positiva do geopotencial em quase todo HN, com anomalias mais vincadas na zona do Estreito de Beiring, em todo o continente euroasiático, com excepção do extremo ocidental da Europa, onde a anomalia é muito ligeira. 

- Anomalia positiva também no Atlântico oeste, junto à Terra nova e na zona oeste da Gronelândia, evidenciando tendência para bloqueio à saída do continente americano. 

- Em todo o HN, só existem 3 zonas sem anomalia de geopotencial (e em nenhuma a anomalia é negativa): o sul do Canadá e os EUA; o círculo polar ártico entre a Gronelândia e a Escandinávia; e a região do Oceano Atlântico entre os Açores e o continente.

- Índice NAO tendencialmente neutro / ligeiramente negativo até Outubro, tornando-se negativo em Novembro, mas aí já com grande dispersão entre os vários membros do ensemble.

- Anomalia positiva das SST na costa portuguesa, como aliás se percebe pelo mapa das temperaturas que o Vince postou anteriormente.

- ENSO tornando-se neutro / ligeiramente positivo no início do Verão, devendo manter-se assim até ao fim do ano.

Conclusão:

Verão mais quente que o normal em toda a Europa, com excepção da PI, onde teremos bastante instabilidade, fluxo dominante de sudoeste, dias muito quentes alternarão com dias instáveis e com temperaturas mais baixas que a normal. Precipitação, muito provavelmente acima da média.


----------



## Vince (23 Mai 2011 às 10:16)

David sf disse:


> Conclusão:
> Verão mais quente que o normal em toda a Europa, com excepção da PI, onde teremos bastante instabilidade, fluxo dominante de sudoeste, dias muito quentes alternarão com dias instáveis e com temperaturas mais baixas que a normal. Precipitação, muito provavelmente acima da média.



Pois, a sensação que me deu dos mapas acho vai um pouco de encontro ao que dizes. 
Um anticiclone bastante forte mas deslocado para Oeste, Açores-Bermuda, daí o arrefecimento da água por upwelling nessa zona central do Atlântico, e um verão com alguma instabilidade, o que em termos de média de todo o verão seria capaz de não dar um Verão muito muito quente. 
Mas por outro lado, dá ideia de um Verão com nortadas fracas e água quente na costa ocidental, e com este padrão o surgimento lá mais para Julho ou Agosto de uma ou outra daquelas cutoffs "secas" a sudoeste poderem bombear ar quente de África dando lugar a alguma(s) onda(s) de calor mais desagradáveis.


----------



## irpsit (23 Mai 2011 às 14:46)

A anomalia de geopotencial refere-se a pressão atmosférica?

Que significa esta previsão para a Islândia? Porque como dizes NAO negativo, isso significa pressões mais altas cá (AA polar), mas ao menos referes anomalia de geopotencial negativo entre a Gronelândia e a Escandinávia.

De momento têm havido uma tendência mais NAO negativa ao longo de todo o 2011 aqui no Atlântico norte, apesar de as previsões locais indiciarem um verão com NAO positivo. De momento, a tendência continua NAO negativa.




David sf disse:


> Complementando a previsão sazonal do ECMWF de Maio:
> 
> - Anomalia positiva do geopotencial em quase todo HN, com anomalias mais vincadas na zona do Estreito de Beiring, em todo o continente euroasiático, com excepção do extremo ocidental da Europa, onde a anomalia é muito ligeira.
> 
> ...


----------



## David sf (24 Mai 2011 às 00:09)

irpsit disse:


> A anomalia de geopotencial refere-se a pressão atmosférica?



Sim, estão relacionados. O geopotencial é representado nas cartas de pressão pelas cores, azul, baixo geopotencial, vermelho alto.



irpsit disse:


> Que significa esta previsão para a Islândia? Porque como dizes NAO negativo, isso significa pressões mais altas cá (AA polar), mas ao menos referes anomalia de geopotencial negativo entre a Gronelândia e a Escandinávia.



Com o bloqueio a oeste, junto aos EUA e Canadá, creio que se a NAO for ligeiramente negativa, dever-se-á a uma anomalia negativa de pressão nos Açores, e não por uma anomalia positiva na Islândia. Creio que o Verão até deverá ser fresquinho por aí, com fluxo dominante de norte. Isto caso a previsão sazonal de Maio do ECMWF esteja correcta.


----------



## SocioMeteo (28 Mai 2011 às 02:19)

De acordo com os actuais modelos e previsões espera-se um inicio de mes de Junho interessante para aqueles que gostem de tempo mais fresco e instavel, se isto se manter e concretizar vai um pouco ao encontro e ao cenario apontando pelos padrões apresentados pelo Useravid sf. 
Vamos esperar para ver, mas eu tenho esperança que tenhamos um mês de Junho mais fresco ou que ao menos não tenha uma anomalia postiva elevada e que isso seja um prenuncio para uma tendência para o verão. 
Por um lado já não é mau apesar do mês de Abril e de Maio terem sido quentes ter havido percipitação sendo meses humidos na maioria das regiões do pais principalmente nas regiões do centro sul interior e sul mais necessitadas de agua, do mal menos, primavera quente mas ao menos minimamente chuvosa, tenho fé que este ano em Lisboa tenhamos apenas 2,3 meses secos- Março já está;Abril já está;Maio praticamente garantido ou já garantido nada mau,esperemos que Junho nos traga alguma percipitação suficientes para que tenhamos um mês de Junho humido. 

http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/pt/lisboa/lisbon/forecast.aspx


----------



## stormy (28 Mai 2011 às 21:40)

SocioMeteo disse:


> De acordo com os actuais modelos e previsões espera-se um inicio de mes de Junho interessante para aqueles que gostem de tempo mais fresco e instavel, se isto se manter e concretizar vai um pouco ao encontro e ao cenario apontando pelos padrões apresentados pelo Useravid sf.
> Vamos esperar para ver, mas eu tenho esperança que tenhamos um mês de Junho mais fresco ou que ao menos não tenha uma anomalia postiva elevada e que isso seja um prenuncio para uma tendência para o verão.
> Por um lado já não é mau apesar do mês de Abril e de Maio terem sido quentes ter havido percipitação sendo meses humidos na maioria das regiões do pais principalmente nas regiões do centro sul interior e sul mais necessitadas de agua, do mal menos, primavera quente mas ao menos minimamente chuvosa, tenho fé que este ano em Lisboa tenhamos apenas 2,3 meses secos- Março já está;Abril já está;Maio praticamente garantido ou já garantido nada mau,esperemos que Junho nos traga alguma percipitação suficientes para que tenhamos um mês de Junho humido.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/pt/lisboa/lisbon/forecast.aspx



Para Junho ser um mês humido teriam de cair 43mm em Lisboa...não é facil...pode ser que haja a sorte de passar uma boa trovoada!


----------



## SocioMeteo (28 Mai 2011 às 21:48)

stormy disse:


> Para Junho ser um mês humido teriam de cair 43mm em Lisboa...não é facil...pode ser que haja a sorte de passar uma boa trovoada!



Sim Stormy tenho plena noção disso é muito dificil mas o que eu disse foi que este ano tinha fé que Lisboa tivesse apenas 2,3 meses secos se 2 meses secos é dificil 2 é bem possivel, ou seja, mesmo que Junho seja um mês seco que é o mais expectavel depois basta que Setembro não o seja e está feito e Setembro é um mês onde a percipitação já é mais expectavel.
É bem é um cenario bem possivel no meu ponto de vista.


----------



## SocioMeteo (31 Mai 2011 às 23:13)

David sf disse:


> Complementando a previsão sazonal do ECMWF de Maio:
> 
> - Anomalia positiva do geopotencial em quase todo HN, com anomalias mais vincadas na zona do Estreito de Beiring, em todo o continente euroasiático, com excepção do extremo ocidental da Europa, onde a anomalia é muito ligeira.
> 
> ...



Bem pelo que tenho pesquisado iremos ter mesmo umas primeiras semanas de Junho bem frescas e dia a dia as actualizações cada vez mais confirmam essa tendencia ou seja algum calor até Domingo a partir dai teremos uma descida da temperatura tempo instavel e temperaturas frescas para o mês de Junho, carissimo David pelo menos o que expectavel que aconteça na 1ª quinzena de Junho será exactamente a previsão que descreveu,mas ainda é muito cedo para adiantar cenarios fiaveis para como será o Verão, mas a 1ª quinzena de Junho será fresca e molhada e nada torrida. 


http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08536.html

http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/pt/lisboa/lisbon/forecast.aspx


----------



## David sf (31 Mai 2011 às 23:20)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Bem pelo que tenho pesquisado iremos ter mesmo umas primeiras semanas de Junho bem frescas e dia a dia as actualizações cada vez mais confirmam essa tendencia ou seja algum calor até Domingo a partir dai teremos uma descida da temperatura tempo instavel e temperaturas frescas para o mês de Junho, carissimo David pelo menos o que expectavel que aconteça na 1ª quinzena de Junho será exactamente a previsão que descreveu,mas ainda é muito cedo para adiantar cenarios fiaveis para como será o Verão, mas a 1ª quinzena de Junho será fresca e molhada e nada torrida.
> 
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp
> ...



Mais interessante do que previsões para alguns dias, é que o padrão atmosférico que está previsto para os primeiros dias de Junho é muito semelhante ao previsto para o verão pelo ECMWF, com bloqueio no Atlântico ocidental, cavado entre a Islandia e o UK, e altas pressões na Europa do Norte e de leste.


----------



## SocioMeteo (10 Jun 2011 às 16:06)

Bem parece que teremos a continuação de um mês de Junho nada abrasador,as previsões vão mesmo neste sentido, espero que essa tendencia se confirme para os meses tipicos de Verão(Julho e Agosto) tal e qual como adiantou o User: David sf.

Cumps


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Jun 2011 às 17:11)

eu espero é que seja um verão quente com os 41/42ºC.
Verão no Alentejo sem 40ºC não é verão!


----------



## Rainy (10 Jun 2011 às 18:17)

Verão que é Verão não precisa de ter incêndios


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jun 2011 às 18:22)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> eu espero é que seja um verão quente com os 41/42ºC.
> Verão no Alentejo sem 40ºC não é verão!





Rainy disse:


> Verão que é Verão não precisa de ter incêndios



Verdade mas o Alentejo não é Alentejo sem os seus famosos 40ºC. Já sabia bem um Verão depois destas noites frias.


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Jun 2011 às 19:12)

Rainy disse:


> Verão que é Verão não precisa de ter incêndios



Mas a realidade é: Verão que é Verão, tem incêndios  ..


----------



## Paulo H (10 Jun 2011 às 19:31)

Muita gente em conversa de rua ou café, afirma que o verão está fresco e até molhado. Mas a verdade é que o verão só começa a 21 de Junho! Calmex.. 

Por acaso estou mais preocupado é com a falta de meios de combate aos incêndios, são cortes orçamentais e dívidas aos bombeiros tudo junto! 

Que as temperaturas não chegassem aos 40C no interior alentejano, seria algo surreal.. Será que já alguma vez ocorreu no passado?


----------



## meteo (10 Jun 2011 às 19:51)

Rainy disse:


> Verão que é Verão não precisa de ter incêndios



Oh Rainy o MeteoAlentejo disse a verdade.No Alentejo é normal ter 40ºC... E não é por se querer 40ºC,que vão haver ou não incendios.
Agora de facto está na altura do calor,e não me importava nada dum Verão quente,sem extremos.


----------



## David sf (10 Jun 2011 às 20:01)

Paulo H disse:


> Que as temperaturas não chegassem aos 40C no interior alentejano, seria algo surreal.. Será que já alguma vez ocorreu no passado?



Não serve para todo o Alentejo, mas em 2008 Beja teve um dia com 40ºC, e o segundo dia mais quente teve como máxima 39ºC. 

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Beja/06-2008/85620.htm

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Beja/07-2008/85620.htm

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Beja/08-2008/85620.htm

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Beja/09-2008/85620.htm

O melhor de tudo, nenhuma noite tropical, que venha outro verão assim, que os dois últimos foram um inferno.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Jun 2011 às 20:40)

verão sem temperaturas extremas não tem graça nenhuma.
E em 2008 em Serpa :
em junho - 7 dias acima dos 40ºC
em julho - 6 dias acima do 40ºC
em agosto - 11 dias acima dos 40ºC (chegando mesmo aos 44ºC )
e estas temperaturas foram todas com sensor à sombra!!!


----------



## David sf (10 Jun 2011 às 20:59)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> verão sem temperaturas extremas não tem graça nenhuma.
> E em 2008 em Serpa :
> em junho - 7 dias acima dos 40ºC
> em julho - 6 dias acima do 40ºC
> ...



Isso é impossível, nem no ano passado isso ocorreu.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Jun 2011 às 21:04)

pois não aconteceu no ano passado nem em 2009, mas em 2008 foi assim.


----------



## SocioMeteo (10 Jun 2011 às 21:19)

Paulo H disse:


> Muita gente em conversa de rua ou café, afirma que o verão está fresco e até molhado. Mas a verdade é que o verão só começa a 21 de Junho! Calmex..
> 
> Por acaso estou mais preocupado é com a falta de meios de combate aos incêndios, são cortes orçamentais e dívidas aos bombeiros tudo junto!
> 
> Que as temperaturas não chegassem aos 40C no interior alentejano, seria algo surreal.. Será que já alguma vez ocorreu no passado?



claro que já mais que uma vez de certeza absoluta... o Alentejo ainda não é o Deserto do Sahara, alias é algo bastante comum é normal basta haver um verão menos cálido;
É natural que se fale como vai ser o Verão tendo em conta que estamos já quase a meio de Junho e temperaturas de 40º graus no Alentejo nem em sonhos e é natural que se fale tendo em conta que o tema do tópico é previsão sazonal Primavera/Verão 2011.


----------



## SocioMeteo (10 Jun 2011 às 21:22)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> verão sem temperaturas extremas não tem graça nenhuma.
> E em 2008 em Serpa :
> em junho - 7 dias acima dos 40ºC
> em julho - 6 dias acima do 40ºC
> ...



Muitas duvidas que esses valores tenham ocorrido em 2008, nem o ano passado que foi o Verão dos mais quentes de sempre isso aconteceu!!!!


----------



## David sf (10 Jun 2011 às 22:53)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> pois não aconteceu no ano passado nem em 2009, mas em 2008 foi assim.



Relatório do IM sobre Agosto de 2008, disponível para utilizadores registados em http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...wRIqsS/cli_20080801_20080831_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf.



> O número de dias com temperatura máxima igual ou superior a 40°C  foi observado em 2
> estações meteorológicas da rede do Continente: Amareleja com 40.5ºC e Elvas com 40.1ºC ambos
> registados no dia 4.



Está mal redigido, mas percebe-se que só houve um dia e em somente duas EMAs em que a temperatura ultrapassou os 40ºC.

Uma carta do mesmo relatório mostra que na região de Serpa houve 6 a 7 dias com máxima superior a 35ºC.

Portanto os 11 dias com temperatura superior a 40ºC em 2008 resultam ou de má medição ou de confusão de datas.


----------



## Goku (10 Jun 2011 às 23:55)

Segundo constatei, o mês de Junho não vai ter temperaturas muito elevadas?


----------



## Paulo H (11 Jun 2011 às 02:29)

Quando digo que é difícil encontrar um ano em que não se atinja os 40C em Portugal, refiro-me ao verão. Referi o interior alentejano, por ser a região com mais estações meteorológicas, mas também temos a raia sul da beira baixa e a zona quente de trás-os-montes. 

Aparentemente, tudo indica que Junho vai compensar as temperaturas elevadas de Maio, já são 10dias de temperatura muito inferior ao normal. Mas como já disse, o verão começa a 21 de junho.


----------



## AnDré (11 Jun 2011 às 10:16)

SocioMeteo disse:


> claro que já mais que uma vez de certeza absoluta... o Alentejo ainda não é o Deserto do Sahara, alias é algo bastante comum é normal basta haver um verão menos cálido;
> É natural que se fale como vai ser o Verão tendo em conta que estamos já quase a meio de Junho e temperaturas de 40º graus no Alentejo nem em sonhos e é natural que se fale tendo em conta que o tema do tópico é previsão sazonal Primavera/Verão 2011.



Já deverá ter acontecido, mas lá está, num verão que não deve ter sido verão. 
Não me parece ser algo assim tão comum. Desde 2001, pelo menos, que não acontece.
Mesmo no verão mais fresco da década (2007), a Amareleja chegou aos 42ºC.
O ano passado, um dos verões mais quentes, a máxima na Amareleja foi de 42,3ºC. O que significa que para um verão ser quente não precisa de grandes extremos.

Quanto aos dados de Serpa, está tudo dito.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Jun 2011 às 12:32)

André eu reconheço que talvez nessa altura as minhas temperaturas não fossem medidas de forma correcta.
Mas agora parece-me que já estão dentro dos valores das outras localidade me redor!


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jun 2011 às 13:34)

Boa tarde, queria perguntar uma coisa :
- Alguem sabe se com esta ultima actualização que fizeram se a norma utilizada para a temperatura do ar foi alterada ... é que olhando ao site parece sim ... dado que o sinal de temperatura acima da média simplesmente não existe, havendo apenas sinal negativo...

É como se a norma utilizada fosse sei lá 1990-2010 ... ou coisa do género !!
Acho isso estranho que não exista agora nunca esse sinal ...

Os outros sites apenas vêem calor á frente, quer no Verão, Outono a caminhar pro Inverno !!

Dá-me ideia que os sites utilizam normas diferentes !!


PS: Quando o IM actualizar as suas normas de 71-2000, para 81-2010 também vão existir grandes alterações pelo menos em alguma regiões !!


----------



## David sf (18 Jul 2011 às 19:57)

Actualização do ECM, à data de hoje. Parece que vai continuar tudo na mesma:

2ª quinzena de Julho + Início de Agosto:







Final de Agosto + Início de Setembro:






Cavado nas ilhas britânicas, nortada na PI, circulação de SO em quase toda a Europa central e oriental, manutenção do padrão das últimas semanas.


----------



## Skizzo (18 Jul 2011 às 22:40)

Espero bem que se tenham enganado. Quero CALOR!


----------



## beachboy30 (18 Jul 2011 às 23:32)

Se assim for, vai ser um Verão digno de se ver... Ou melhor, de não se ver, nem cá pôs os pés...  Tudo o que é demais enjoa, e este padrão já mudava...

A malta do UK então nem se fala... Puro "Inverno"...


----------



## rozzo (19 Jul 2011 às 09:57)

Muito provável que mude, que adie, ou que retire força, mas só para "chatear" a nossa fé em previsões sazonais, uma vez que antes ameaçava calor (se me lembro de ver as saídas sazonais do ECMWF anteriores) e agora aparecem estas frescas que o David colocou..

Não é que os dois principais modelos se lembram de entrar em sintonia com um cenário tórrido já a partir do f-d-s, para Julho terminar a escaldar, e Agosto entrar com "ganas" de ser para durar e doer.











E agora... Em que ficamos????


----------



## vitamos (19 Jul 2011 às 11:26)

rozzo disse:


> Não é que os dois principais modelos se lembram de entrar em sintonia com um cenário tórrido já a partir do f-d-s, para Julho terminar a escaldar, e Agosto entrar com "ganas" de ser para durar e doer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Só um pequeno acrescento *rozzo*. EM relação ao GFS (0z) a saída operacional é um outlier quente com as restantes linhas do ensemble abaixo no médio/longo prazo (Peço desculpa por não colocar a figura mas tou com problemas no upload de imagens)... Obviamente que haverá ajustes mas nunca é um bom indicador tal acontecer. 
Uma vez que o ECM apresenta uma tendência sólida de aquecimento no fim do mês é provável contudo que as próximas saídas sejam já mais consistentes num possível final de Julho / início de Agosto mais quente.


----------



## rozzo (19 Jul 2011 às 11:46)

vitamos disse:


> Só um pequeno acrescento *rozzo*. EM relação ao GFS (0z) a saída operacional é um outlier quente com as restantes linhas do ensemble abaixo no médio/longo prazo (Peço desculpa por não colocar a figura mas tou com problemas no upload de imagens)... Obviamente que haverá ajustes mas nunca é um bom indicador tal acontecer.
> Uma vez que o ECM apresenta uma tendência sólida de aquecimento no fim do mês é provável contudo que as próximas saídas sejam já mais consistentes num possível final de Julho / início de Agosto mais quente.



Olha vitamos, não tinha visto isso, e ainda bem que o referes, é bastante importante! Obrigado. 

Mas ainda não tinha visto cartas do ECMWF no meteociel com vermelhos/acastanhados no geopotencial tão carregados desde o Atlântico até França este ano, a fazer-me lembrar as cartas do ano passado antes de eventos tórridos (que não foram poucos).

Let's wait and see..


----------



## stormy (19 Jul 2011 às 17:51)

Esta saida das 12z do GFS começou a erodir muito a crista na Russia a partir das 170h.
Está a favorecer uma circulação menos bloqueada, com o cinturão subtropical a fortalecer e o AA a tornar-se mais resiliente....daqui a umas saidas suponho que o ensemble começe a "puxar" para cima.

Caso tal se confirme, aliando a esta tendencia o facto de haver muita energia tropical no Atlantico W, poderemos ter uma reviravolta para algo mais similar ao padrão de que eu estava á espera, e que significa temperaturas altas..

É-me muito dificil compreender a razão que levou á repetição daquele bloqueio na russia, assim como a sucessão de cavados profundos que teem varrido a Europa ocidental...situação bastante estranha a meu ver...

Depois de um Julho que saiu completamente ao lado da minha previsão sazonal...será que as coisasa melhoram em ago/set? como irá o padrão reagir a este percalço? que implicações terá nos proximos meses?

A ver vamos


----------



## Goku (20 Jul 2011 às 12:20)

Parece que o Verão vem lá.


----------

